
Comments in code: the more we write, the less we want to highlight - pcr910303
http://akkartik.name/post/2012-11-24-18-10-36-soc
======
alpaca128
This "two types of comments" idea already exists in a limited form as most
editors already display TODO, FIXME and sometimes NOTE in a more visible
color.

Extending those could be helpful, this method doesn't break anything in
"incompatible" editors and could be implemented via plugins or config files.

